Ask HN: Any iPad games where 2 players can play together with Xbox controllers? - rampatra
======
rampatra
I have played Asphalt 9, COD, etc. with Xbox controllers on my iPad and the
experience has been amazing. However, I want some games to play with my wife
on a single iPad, likely with our controllers. Any suggestions?

